# Nasty, long root



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Long root ball. That whitish, thick root was about 4 feet long, and wrapped around my cable about a hundred times, at least it seemed so. Then the "beard roots" grew of is it. I wonder what kind of tree root that is that makes such a long main root?

Old house, no cleanout, had to go through the finished basement, carpeted! and use all my drop clothes to cover the carpet to roll the machine in and pull the toilet. I hate rooting from toilets, but this was the only access in the whole system.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

are you sure thats not a fiber-optic cable ?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Good job getting that drain open. I dont know if i would offer that service from the toilet. Why not put you locator and seesanke to work and install a proper cleanout? I'm not being negative just asking. Seems like it would be easier to get the cable stuck going through all the bends depending on how its plumbed with all those roots.
I mean you on the lowest floor....the sewers is backed up and if you get your cable stuck your screwed...how would you re-install the toilet? I suppose that would mean you had to stay and get the cable out right then...or the house would be completely shut down.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Good job getting that drain open. I dont know if i would offer that service from the toilet. Why not put you locator and seesanke to work and install a proper cleanout? I'm not being negative just asking. Seems like it would be easier to get the cable stuck going through all the bends depending on how its plumbed with all those roots.
> I mean you on the lowest floor....the sewers is backed up and if you get your cable stuck your screwed...how would you re-install the toilet? I suppose that would mean you had to stay and get the cable out right then...or the house would be completely shut down.


I haven't got a cable stuck in years. Its all about feeling the machine, and the cable. People that get stuck aren't "feeling" it properly.

But next time she calls, I'm digging up the yard and replacing the sewer anyway. Its orangeburg. I don't clean that stuff twice generally.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

service guy said:


> I haven't got a cable stuck in years. Its all about feeling the machine, and the cable. People that get stuck aren't "feeling" it properly.
> 
> But next time she calls, I'm digging up the yard and replacing the sewer anyway. Its orangeburg. I don't clean that stuff twice generally.


 How do you tell the difference between roots and you going through the pipe if its orangeburg? In my experience I've found the roots to be stronger than the pipe on some occasions.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> How do you tell the difference between roots and you going through the pipe if its orangeburg? In my experience I've found the roots to be stronger than the pipe on some occasions.


Stick and move hit and back off. A lot of times I can feel the blade having a hard time going down the pipe.
Orangeburg tends to oval and you can feel it as your snake spins the blade down the pipe. Where a nice round clay, cast or PVC one you pass the clog it's smooth until you run past a fitting. then smooth again.


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

i have never seen roots like that before! lol poor people! I have however pulled out a string of tampons similar to your root situation. I seen a guy once pull the roots off the snake and put them down the water closet!!!! lol Fool..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Stick and move hit and back off. A lot of times I can feel the blade having a hard time going down the pipe.
> Orangeburg tends to oval and you can feel it as your snake spins the blade down the pipe. Where a nice round clay, cast or PVC one you pass the clog it's smooth until you run past a fitting. then smooth again.


That sounds good on paper.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*root deterent*

I am not an expert at drain cleaning, but several years ago a long time friend of mine called me up to help him with a stoppage. He had the local rooter service out several times in the past to remedy his problem only temporary as the roots don't give up.

We dug up what we thought was the location, a transition from cast to orangeburg, sure enough plenty of roots, we chopped the roots back from the joint. I then added a couple of bags of rock salt before we backfilled the area.

It has now been at least 6 years and he has had no further issues.

Just curious if any one else has tried this.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

tooslow said:


> I am not an expert at drain cleaning, but several years ago a long time friend of mine called me up to help him with a stoppage. He had the local rooter service out several times in the past to remedy his problem only temporary as the roots don't give up.
> 
> We dug up what we thought was the location, a transition from cast to orangeburg, sure enough plenty of roots, we chopped the roots back from the joint. I then added a couple of bags of rock salt before we backfilled the area.
> 
> ...


So, lemme get this straight, you are a plumber and you went to the trouble to dig it up, but didn't fix it?

Naah, if I dig it up, it is coming out.

You should have just replaced it. The Orangeburg will collapse and you are going to dig it up anyway, that means digging it up twice.

Rock salt, lol. Yeah, I have a customer that flushes rock salt in her toilet. We still go out to rod it every year. It makes for salty roots. Last time I checked salt wasn't that toxic.

You probably spent more on the rock salt than you would have spent on parts to fix it.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> I haven't got a cable stuck in years. Its all about feeling the machine, and the cable. People that get stuck aren't "feeling" it properly.
> 
> But next time she calls, I'm digging up the yard and replacing the sewer anyway. Its orangeburg. I don't clean that stuff twice generally.


 
Something tells me she will be calling soon:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got a customer with orangeburg that we rod ever eight months. Every time he asks for an estimate to replace it and every time the price goes up and he asks why and then says he'll think about it.

He's spent over 1/3 the replacement cost with me alone just getting it rodded out,not to mention how much money with RR and other companies.


----------



## BlocksAway (Mar 3, 2010)

service guy said:


> I haven't got a cable stuck in years. Its all about feeling the machine, and the cable. People that get stuck aren't "feeling" it properly.
> 
> But next time she calls, I'm digging up the yard and replacing the sewer anyway. Its orangeburg. I don't clean that stuff twice generally.


 
I used my Sparton Cable (300) on a toilet yesterday, but only after rulling out all the other options, ie. plunging, pressure blast, rodding and jetting from the manhole. I hate the thing, haven't got it stuck yet, but everytime I use it I dread the thought of it happening. WTF would you do if you got your cable stuck? Any tips greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've got a customer with orangeburg that we rod ever eight months. Every time he asks for an estimate to replace it and every time the price goes up and he asks why and then says he'll think about it.
> 
> He's spent over 1/3 the replacement cost with me alone just getting it rodded out,not to mention how much money with RR and other companies.


Does he remember what you quoted the previous time? If he notices it costs more everytime and still doesnt do anything he is an idiot. 


Orangeburg, is that clay pipe?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*AK*

google "orangeburg pipe". lots of pics and info. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a Spartan 300 almost daily. I tell the customer the following;

This machine is for small root problems.

A backhoe is for large root problems.

If the cable gets hung in a collapsed or separated line, the tractor is soon to follow. I will dig it up to get my cable back. I have lost a cable in a line where I was being stubborn on trying to get it unclogged. Thank goodness spartan makes a nifty little cable retriever end to grab a cable.

I run my machine with my hands (in leather gloves) on the cable so I can feel the movement. You can tell when you start to hit something. 

I then use automatic transmission fluid to lubricate the cable as I am feeding it back into the machine. It keeps it from getting rusty when I need it next time. 

About every house built here before 1970 or so has Orangeburg in the ground. Of course there are NO clean outs to find the line. So a toilet has to come up and the see snake goes in to locate the line and the depth. I camera every line now that does not have a clean out to give a correct estimate. I do withhold the info if the customer wants to know how deep it is. I will tell them if they hire me. That has led to some interesting conversations.


----------

